# HP d530 SFF(DC578AV) RAM COMPATIBILITY ISSUE... PLEASE HELP! WILL SEND BEER TOKENS.



## mattipler

I'm having a nightmare with my HP d530 SFF(DC578AV) Intel(R) Celeron(R), 1995MHz. 248 mb. 

The mother board contains 4 RAM slots. Two of which contain a samsung 128mb PC2700 DDR CL2.5 stick of RAM. 

I wanted to upgrade the memory on my PC so I bought two kingston 128mb PC2700 CL2.5 sticks of RAM. I seated the sticks into the spare slots, powered on my PC and it automatically (as it does) discovered the additional memory but only said that there was now 504mb of RAM rather than the expected 512mb. I accepted the change but upon boot up the graphics were completely distorted and I'm sure there was a message reporting a windows error (from what I could make out). I removed the two new DIMM's and my PC works fine as it was! The samsung and kingston DIMMS looking COMPLETELY identical (I know that doesn't mean much when it comes to RAM). 

Anyone have any ideas!?!?! They'd be much appreciated. 

Very kind regards, 

Matt


----------



## Fr4665

first things first i had to laugh at ur beer token thingy besides that.

the 504 is normal because i think ur system is using an onboard video card wich uses system ram to do the graphics job.

you could have also just bought a 256mb or 512mb stick for your motherboard and made it easier on your self. im not sure why it doesnt want to recognize your ram but try arranging it so:

1.old ram
2.new ram
3.old ram
4.new ram

in that order in the ram slots. sometimes the ram doesnt like to be arranged in the adjacent order.

also the ram might be slightly different but should work cause you booted with it. you can also run memtest86 but i dont think the ram is defective


----------



## mattipler

Thanks for the quick response!

That's the order I tried it in mate... should I try it in the reverse just to see if I have any joy?

Kind regards,

Matt


----------



## Fr4665

sure give it a shot you never know.

also i would try the new ram by itself withouth the two old sticks in it.

and try to boot with maybe 3 sticks instead of 4.

it might also be that maybe one of the ram slots is bad .. it happend to me once on an old compaq. to test for this you can plug in one stick in each slot and boot. if it doesnt boot in one of the slots then you got your faulty slot (i dont think its a bad slot cause you said that it recognized the ram in the bios)


----------



## mattipler

Yeah I'll give that a try mate and then post how I go on. Got to nip out at the moment. 
Cheers for your help Fr4665. Catch ya later mucca. 
Matt


----------



## mattipler

That worked mate!!! Instead of having the samsung RAM (the original RAM) in the 1st and 3rd slots, I put them in the 2nd and 4th and put the new kingston memory in the 1st and 3rd and it's working fine... Bizaar! 

Cheers mate... beer tokens in the post. LOL! :smile: 

Matt


----------



## Fr4665

haha good to know that it worked have fun with more ram 

bye


----------

